# Ever Seen One of These?



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## dennybeall (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice looking bike and nice photo, but bike is illegal in Florida. Can't have Blue Lights, only the Police....


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 11, 2016)

What is that?

There are Slingshots around here but I haven't seen anything like that one.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 11, 2016)

I believe it's highly customized


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2016)

It's called a T-Rex.  they seem to be very popular in the sport bike and hip-hop culture as you can tell my the tasteful form > function modifications on it.

3-wheeled cycles are becoming very popular, like the Polaris Slingshot one -- I'm seeing them very often in my area.


----------

